# UV777BK - Lo-pro vs edge pro



## Dores (Jan 1, 2011)

So I'm trying to decide between buying a UV777BK with the original (I presume Lo-pro 7) tremolo system, and a newer one with the Edge Pro 7 tremolo system.

I tried searching, but didn't really find any good comparisons. I know the technical differences, but I keep reading about people bashing the Edge Pro 7 without really explaining why it's so bad. I need help deciding here.


----------



## jem777az (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I think the main difference between the two is that the Edge Pro does not have locking trem posts. Some would say that this affects tuning stability but in reality I've never had a problem keeping the Edge Pro in tune. Also the newer Edge Pro's will accept the string with the ball end still on, where with the Lo-Pro Edge you had to cut it off.

They do feel slightly different though, so if you can I would suggest trying out the two to see which feels more comfortable to you.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2011)

Honestly, the majority of the "hate" that the Edge Pro gets comes from folks who used the Lo-Pro for over a decade and simply aren't used to Edge Pro. 

As far as quality goes, they're both high quality Gotoh made systems. The Edge Pro simply has a flatter, lower profile and redesigned saddles. 

The major difference from a playing stanpoint is that that Edge Pro has a different center of balance, as such it feels a little stiffer to move in most cases, compared to the Lo-Pro. It's not a huge deal (I do fine on both my Edge Pro and Lo-Pro equipped guitars.), but I can see how someone who's very used to the feel of a Lo-Pro might not welcome the Edge Pro with open arms, immediately at least. When it comes to "under hand comfort" the Edge Pro really excels, and that's coming from someone who LOVES their Lo-Pros. It's nice rounded saddles and flat baseplate feel wonderful under the palm for muting. As far as locking trem posts go, not all Lo-Pros have the locking inserts. Starting in the mid/late 90's Ibanez stopped including the locking screws as people were screwing up their trems left and right by not adjusting the locking posts properly. 

Another thing to point out is that for a short time Ibanez used a bridge called the "Edge Pro II" which was a budget trem. As the naming nomeculture can be confusing, and the widespread use of the Edge Pro II many folks think they have an Edge Pro which is giving them problems (the Edge Pro II is not known to be a very nice trem, just about the worse Ibanez used next to the Lo-TRS II), as such there are a lot of reports of "dud Edge Pros" when really, it's Edge Pro II units.


----------



## Dores (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses!

Just one thing, can anyone point out to me what locking trem posts actually are? I know that sounds like an incredibly stupid question, but English is not my first language. How does one secure the strings without locking trem posts?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 1, 2011)

ToreFagerheim said:


> Thanks for the quick responses!
> 
> Just one thing, can anyone point out to me what locking trem posts actually are? I know that sounds like an incredibly stupid question, but English is not my first language. How does one secure the strings without locking trem posts?



Locking Trem posts are tiny allen screws that are on the inside of the Trem post. They prevent the Posts from moving up or down.


----------



## Rook (Jan 1, 2011)

I prefer the Lo Pro but never knew why, but reading Max's pay makes sense.

The edge pro and zero are very good system but I like a bridge that's very light to the touch and the Lo Pro does that perfectly for me, I wouldn't have bought my UV if it had an edge pro probably, because adding the extra string adds tension to the bridge and makes it stiffer. I do believe the Pro is more stable, but I have no quantitative test for this lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I prefer the Lo Pro but never knew why, but reading Max's pay makes sense.
> 
> The edge pro and zero are very good system but I like a bridge that's very light to the touch and the Lo Pro does that perfectly for me, I wouldn't have bought my UV if it had an edge pro probably, because adding the extra string adds tension to the bridge and makes it stiffer. I do believe the Pro is more stable, but I have no quantitative test for this lol.



You should really try and find an Original Edge 7, they're rare and typically are only found on $$$$ guitars, but they flutter and dive if you look at them wrong. 

If I was more into the "whale tail" (non-low profile) units I'd probably put one on all my guitars. 

Also, just a little tidbit, the Original Edge 7s fit right into Lo-Pro routes.


----------



## Rook (Jan 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You should really try and find an Original Edge 7, they're rare and typically are only found on $$$$ guitars, but they flutter and dive if you look at them wrong.
> 
> If I was more into the "whale tail" (non-low profile) units I'd probably put one on all my guitars.
> 
> Also, just a little tidbit, the Original Edge 7s fit right into Lo-Pro routes.



So I've heard, I'd love to pick one up but as you say, I've never seen one 

I was tempted to pick up a UV earlier this year for the Edge, but the rest of the guitar was pretty shot, I'd literally be buying it for the bridge... Didn't go for it in the end obviously. 

You've just increased my Edge GAS, thanks Max!


----------



## snakeman4968 (Jan 2, 2011)

To be honest with you, from my experience of playing Ibanez Jems for 20 years and having recently got a UV777BK.....the trend with Ibanez is that they always start out with a winning combination of trems, pickups etc and then change them for no apparent reason later in the model run, usually to an arguably sub standard version of the original.

That certainly seems to be the case with Jems and i'm guessing it's the same with the UV's.
Most people that play Jems harp back to how much better the original edge trems were over the later models, myself included.

So my bet is that it will be the same case with the Universe trems.

My UV777BK is a 98 model and i think the original trem on that is fantastic.
Couldn't possibly add to that though as i've not played a later model UV.

Hope this helps in some way.

snakeman4968


----------



## Brandon (Jan 2, 2011)

After owning a UV777BK and playing and owning other 6 and 7 string guitars, I do have a preference of the Original Edge/Lo-Pro. I guess you want to weigh the pros and cons. 

To me the Edge Pro's feel a tad stiffer, not too big of an issue. A HUGE advantage in my opinion is the ability to just stick the ball end in the bridge, makes string changes so much easier. Along with the fact that the string clamps are integrated into the trem so you don't have blocks falling out when you turn the guitar upside down during a string change. 

As far as tuning stability, the models with the locking studs are seriously the way to go. With my Universe with the Edge Pro, I seem to get either a sharp or flat return when I use the bar. That may just be an issue with my single guitar, but I think overall the original trems have a better feel and stability. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 2, 2011)

The Edge Pro can be stud modded to get the same feel of the Lo Pro. And get some well maintained knife edges and it's on par with the Lo Pro IMO.


----------



## Mukersman (Jan 2, 2011)

What kind of trem is on the 7620?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 2, 2011)

Mukersman said:


> What kind of trem is on the 7620?



RG7620 is a Lo Pro Edge


----------



## Dores (Jan 2, 2011)

I like stiff trems which require a certain amount of man-handling. So I went with the Edge Pro one! Not only because of the trem, but...

Anyways, NGD soon to come!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 2, 2011)

Good choice! I love both the Lo-Pro and the Edge Pro, both fantastic units. Edge Pro wins out just slightly because it's super comfortable, and can be modded to accept piezo saddles without having to physically modify the bridge.


----------



## Rook (Jan 2, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The Edge Pro can be stud modded to get the same feel of the Lo Pro. And get some well maintained knife edges and it's on par with the Lo Pro IMO.



Sorry if I'm missing something, but I thought the idea of the stud mod, i.e. the one formerly sold by Rich Harris, was to lock the studs. I didn't think it affected the feel of the trem in the slightest, it's to do with the fulcrum and center about which it moves. To make it flutter more, the saddles would have to be further away from the studs I believe....?

Just thinking aloud now. Did you try the stud mod? I'm interested!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 2, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Sorry if I'm missing something, but I thought the idea of the stud mod, i.e. the one formerly sold by Rich Harris, was to lock the studs. I didn't think it affected the feel of the trem in the slightest, it's to do with the fulcrum and center about which it moves. To make it flutter more, the saddles would have to be further away from the studs I believe....?
> 
> Just thinking aloud now. Did you try the stud mod? I'm interested!



IBANEZ RULES!! tech - setup

All the info should be there. 

Basically you get the fluttery feel of the Lo Pro, but even lower profile. It's great. I've done it to my black 1527, but not on my white one.... yet.


----------



## Rook (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice! I never knew it made that much difference!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 3, 2011)

I personally love both trems, but I'm a lazy bastard, and not having to cut ball ends off, and the added comfort of the EP makes it win in my book. Although the Lo Pro does look alot cooler.


----------

